# trapping?



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

want to start trapping raccoons. Where is a good place to find some *****?

thanks.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

my freezer lol 
where you located?


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

I live in Ogden but will travel a little.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

You should not have to travel far to catch a ****. Most likely in your own back yard. ***** have really taken hold here in Utah and it would surprise you as to the number of urban ***** running around the neighborhood. A lot of ***** making a good living raiding pet feeding dishes and outside trash containers/dumpsters. Coming home from work around three in the morning on State Street, I witness a big old bore **** raiding a dumpster at a Tacos Bells drive inn. ***** seem to be drawn to water and corn, and if you can find both together, you most likely have found the honey hole. Most anywhere along the Ogden bench would be a great place to start. ***** are not hard to snare if you look for likely crossings under fences. Another thing that I have noticed is that ***** love to eat moths under street lamps. Outside lighting tends to draw bugs and moths and I have seen ***** slicking up bugs under street lights and porch lights.
Well, have fun and don’t let one of those nasty ***** bit you…….Big


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

bigbr said:


> You should not have to travel far to catch a ****. Most likely in your own back yard. ***** have really taken hold here in Utah and it would surprise you as to the number of urban ***** running around the neighborhood. A lot of ***** making a good living raiding pet feeding dishes and outside trash containers/dumpsters. Coming home from work around three in the morning on State Street, I witness a big old bore **** raiding a dumpster at a Tacos Bells drive inn. ***** seem to be drawn to water and corn, and if you can find both together, you most likely have found the honey hole. Most anywhere along the Ogden bench would be a great place to start. ***** are not hard to snare if you look for likely crossings under fences. Another thing that I have noticed is that ***** love to eat moths under street lamps. Outside lighting tends to draw bugs and moths and I have seen ***** slicking up bugs under street lights and porch lights.
> Well, have fun and don't let one of those nasty ***** bit you&#8230;&#8230;.Big


I wouldn't recommend snares to close to town, you will likely pick up a few dogs and have some very unhappy owners. If you go with a live trap you will deter most dogs and pick up ***** and stay cats with no problem. If you do pick up a small dog or collared cat you can get it back to the owners or shelter safely.


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

What bait should I use to trap a ****?


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

I caught one two weeks ago on fresh pineapple


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

Where did you catch it?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

If you can kill a pigeon and then rip it apart.. That's good bait.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

trap along the marshes by the lake. LOTS of tracks there.

***** are funny to trap because they are walking garbage disposals and will eat most anything. From my experience something that has a strong smell like tuna is a good lure, but also using something that looks visually pleasing is helpful as well. ***** seem to hunt both my smell and by sight, so using both types of bait are very helpful in my experience.

As the summer progresses, one of the best places that I could suggest is a farmer's corn field. When I was young, I learned to trap on Bateman Dairy off Winchester in West Jordan (not a bunch of houses) and the ***** ran rampant in the corn fields. BUT one problem we ran into was there were just as many skunks and we would have to shoot the skunk with a pellet gun and then come back a few hours later to retrieve the trap and dump the carcass in a garbage bag. We would have to spend a lot of time dealing with a stinky trap after that. It usually came down to having to soak the trap in the river for a while and even re-boil it.


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

rifleman said:


> What bait should I use to trap a ****?


I have caught all my ***** using tuna fish.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I too highly recommend a live trap for the same reasons as mentioned. I like to use the cheapest bait I can find, so I buy the very least expensive canned cat food I can find, usually around 50 cents a can. Be sure when you put it in the back of the trap to hang it from the top of the cage, suspending about 2/3rd the way back to the bottom. Use wire to hang it with. Tip the can at an angle so the **** can see the food inside as it comes into the trap. This prevents the **** from reaching in and snagging the can and pulling it out without triggering the door release.

Other baits that work very well, mixed up peanut butter and mini marshmellows, sardines, muskrat carcasses, fresh sweet cherries and almost any kind of meat. Sweet baits tend to keep the skunks, cats and dogs from the traps.

Once caught, make sure you have thick leather gloves on to pick the trap up by the handle. I like to use welders gloves. Take the trapped animal away from town and shoot it before you dispose of it. They are a menace and all need to die. If you release it, it will travel back to where you caught it, just like a cat will do.

You should be a **** catching specialist in about a month. More traps equal more *****. Good Luck!


----------

